# Nisswa, MN won't restrict hunting areas this season



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Nisswa won't restrict hunting areas this season

by Nancy Vogt
[email protected]

http://www.pineandlakes.com/stories/102 ... 6007.shtml

The Nisswa City Council agreed it can't restrict hunting areas three weeks before the firearms deer season opens.

Instead, the council decided Wednesday, Oct. 18, to look at the issue early next year to reach a decision about possible hunting restrictions by next fall. The council will put the issue on the agenda in February, and in the meantime will look for people on both sides of the issue to participate in a task force. If the council decides to change where hunting is allowed, it would hold a public hearing in March or April, so any change in ordinances is ready by fall 2007.

The issue of limiting hunting in certain areas of the city arose when residents of a new development, Wild Wings Acres off Clark Lake Road, brought concerns about rifle hunting to the city council. Tom and Diane Belair, Rich Pedersen and Sandy Carlson voiced concerns at last month's council meeting or through letters to the council about hunting groups using abandoned acreage next to those homes. They want rifle hunting banned in their neighborhood.

At the Oct. 18 council meeting, several people advocated safety but at the same time talked about keeping the deer population under control through hunting. Mark Ronnei of Grand View Lodge said, "I'm definitely in favor of restrictions and keeping as much deer slaying going on as possible to keep them out of our hair." He said his family has hit three deer with vehicles in the past two years. Ronnei was the first to advocate getting a group of landowners, hunters and other interested parties together to find a common ground.

"Deer are thick as fleas over by us. The idea of not being able to do it ... We'll get them one way or another, with a .308 or an F150."

Tom Wetrosky agreed, saying he was concerned when he heard about the idea of restrictions. There are a lot of deer in the area, he said, noting he, too, liked the idea of a task force.

Joe Lanz liked that idea as well. "We have enough rural area in Nisswa to accommodate hunting," he said. "Some areas are getting pretty tight and we should take a look at that." However, he said, area communities that have banned or restricted hunting are now dealing with complaints of too many deer. Deer do pose a threat in the form of vehicle accidents, he said. "Hunting is the only way to restrict the deer population unless we get a severe winter," he said. "We need a form of hunting to thin them out."

In a letter to the council, Ed Lynde of Nisswa Lake Lane, said, "The deer population has reached the level where, in my opinion, they are now pests and not necessarily wonderful wildlife to observe. ... We are hitting them with our cars and trucks. ... There are just too many of them for the amount of real estate available to them. The more developed we become the more intense their activities are in our yards. Thinning of the deer population is a topic that many cities discuss when the situation gets out of hand."

Mayor Harold Kraus said the city must look at development that has occurred in the city in the last five or so years. There are new housing developments in different parts of the city that may have been used for hunting previously, he said. "Hunting space is getting smaller so I think we have to take a hard look at that," Kraus said. However, he said, "The wheels of city government don't move that quickly, so I can't see any changes to the present ordinance before next fall."

Brett Cote said sportsmen are aware of safety. He said one of the joys of living in Nisswa is the opportunity to participate in activities, so the council should be sure to take an incremental approach to any proposed changes.

Whatever the council decides, any ordinance change must be enforceable.

Nisswa Police Chief Craig Taylor said to his knowledge, Nisswa has never had a report of a hunting accident or careless use of a firearm. "So before we look for a solution we should determine if there's a problem," he said, noting it would be difficult to enforce where a hunting zone is. "No amount of ordinances will protect stupid people who take a hunting partner for a deer."

Council member Lenny Hodgson said in his years as a first responder, he's never been called to a shooting incident within the city limits, though he's been called to many vehicle accidents created by someone trying to avoid an animal. He said no matter what the restrictions, it's somebody doing something foolish that will cause an accident.

"If you restrict the season, you're going to have X number of more animals running around and you're asking for all kinds of problems," he said.

Kraus maintained the issue must be addressed as new developments are built.

Council member Russ King said, "I think we would be irresponsible if we didn't pursue this. Things are changing here and changing quickly, not that we have to make drastic changes. But I do think we have to follow through with this."

All other council members agreed and Groves' motion to create a task force early next year passed unanimously.


----------

